# FREE Linux OS needed



## AsRock (Apr 12, 2018)

As MS are giving the finger to my Thinkpad R61 Vista OS with it saying it's already in use for once it don't really matter as the laptop is used for my DAC which is supposed to be supported as long as the   kernel. is UAC2 compliant.

https://amanero.com/

The laptop specs are

Core 2 Duo T7300
Mobile Intel GM965 Express                                                                                                 
2x1GB modules

Thanks.


----------



## m&m's (Apr 12, 2018)

Pretty much any up to date Linux OS is UAC2 compliant.

If you've never used Linux before, a good start could be Linux Mint with either Cinnamon or MATE desktop.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2018)

Linux Mint MATE 32-bit


----------



## IceScreamer (Apr 12, 2018)

I have almost the same laptop, and I use Mint 18.3 Cinnamon, 64bit, can recommend.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2018)

Linux is hard to install, after I mount with RUFUS it always tells me "this hard drive has no root file, bla bla" I assumed it was like windows you just boot from USB and click install and next next next, boom OS.  i gave up about 2 months ago


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 12, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Linux is hard to install,



Huh?! it has been as easy as it gets. 
I advice something like Fedora for starters. Quick and easy installation of just defining partitions, writing passwords and that's it, with a very simple GUI


----------



## X800 (Apr 12, 2018)

Try Knoppix http://knoppix.net/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Linux is hard to install, after I mount with RUFUS it always tells me "this hard drive has no root file, bla bla" I assumed it was like windows you just boot from USB and click install and next next next, boom OS.  i gave up about 2 months ago


You boot into Mint and there's a link on the Mint desktop to install.


----------



## insane 360 (Apr 12, 2018)

lynx29, a little too vague.  linux mint and using rufus, then select your boot device, it takes care of the rest.

AsRock, i vote for linux Mint as well. doesn't matter the flavor, i use cinnamon when i do use it, the lenovo should handle any modern desktop (maybe not kde neon) without any issues


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 12, 2018)

I don´t have a lot of experience with all different linux sys but few systems that I tried I can agree with others that Mint was somehow better&more friendly then some others...I also using sometimes Mint on my raspberry pie 2 where is working really good considering the low spec of that machine.....


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2018)

Running Mint 18 Cinnamon 64 bit (Sarah) here and install is easier than Winblows.
Grab a copy of the .iso image, burn it or mount it onto a USB drive (I burned it) and do the deed. As long as you have the machine connected ot the web it will install all needed updates while it installs. Once done and you reboot, that's it.
No drivers to load or anything - It just works.

BTW although it is different than Windows it's similar enough that you will figure it out very quickly. Other distros can be as "Friendly" or not, the version I have is about a good as it gets for moving from Windows. Been using it since I said "No" to Winspy 10 and went with this instead, no regrets doing it at all.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2018)

can i still run steam games on linux mint? like stardew valley?  it says on stema page it requires Ubuntu... thats only reason i was trying to install Ubuntu... it says root file not found everytime i try to install it from USB, and it requires a lot of work to install it i guess...


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes you can but only games that are listed to work for Linux as well. Linux MINT is based off Ubuntu

I haven't come across anything about a root file before... Weird

Try using *YUMI*


----------



## xorbe (Apr 12, 2018)

openSUSE Tumbleweed + choose ext4 when installing (ie, avoid btrfs+xfs default)


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 12, 2018)

xorbe said:


> openSUSE Tumbleweed + choose ext4 when installing (ie, avoid btrfs+xfs default)


But-But BTrFs is faster but Has issues that need to be fixed  but yeah stick with ext4


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2018)

@lynx29 All I have ever had to do, is go to the Mint home page. Downloads. Then transfer to a USB, plug it into the Linux machine and reboot. Sounds like you may have had a corrupted .iso.

Mint will open and you just click on the desktop icon to install. Choose your options, wait 15-20 minutes. Done.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2018)

Arjai said:


> @lynx29 All I have ever had to do, is go to the Mint home page. Downloads. Then transfer to a USB, plug it into the Linux machine and reboot. Sounds like you may have had a corrupted .iso.
> 
> Mint will open and you just click on the desktop icon to install. Choose your options, wait 15-20 minutes. Done.



you didnt have to mount it with rufus?


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 12, 2018)

RuFus is a USB creator for ISO Linux/Windows OSs don't know why you are running into issues


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2018)

Um, yea. I did use Rufus, do use. I think that you may have gotten, or somehow, a corrupted file. Incomplete, or something. The only issues I have ever had were with BIOS controls, to boot from USB.


----------



## BadFrog (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm not a linux user but I've tried ubuntu. Is that even a linux dis?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2018)

Linux-Ubuntu-Mint.....They are all Linux, everything else, is a Distro.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm going to give it a shot, do I do GPT, NTFS? or MBR FAT32? for linux mint and/or ubuntu?


----------



## BadFrog (Apr 12, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I'm going to give it a shot, do I do GPT, NTFS? or MBR FAT32? for linux mint and/or ubuntu?



For Ubuntu I used this guide for the install, but to answer ur question fat32  

https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutori...1755828986.1523561149-1500337730.1523561149#5


----------



## bug (Apr 12, 2018)

m&m's said:


> Pretty much any up to date Linux OS is UAC2 compliant.
> 
> If you've never used Linux before, a good start could be Linux Mint with either Cinnamon or MATE desktop.


Hell, the next kernel version is slated to receive UAC3 support. Also, if the OP uses the laptop for media consumption maybe something like OpenELEC would be good fit?
Otherwise, for generic usage Mint should be fine.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 12, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> But-But BTrFs is faster but Has issues that need to be fixed  but yeah stick with ext4



The only explanation is that unsuspecting TW users are the nuclear testing grounds for the enterprise edition of SUSE, where they really want to tout and sell btrfs features.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 12, 2018)

Well, last Linux i used was back when  Ubuntu was given away at the start on CD, but being a gamer well you know, as long as it's easy to use stable and plays flac and such file's as intended.



bug said:


> Hell, the next kernel version is slated to receive UAC3 support. Also, if the OP uses the laptop for media consumption maybe something like OpenELEC would be good fit?
> Otherwise, for generic usage Mint should be fine.



Is it like Foobar kind of deal ?, all i need it for is music.



FordGT90Concept said:


> You boot into Mint and there's a link on the Mint desktop to install.



Pretty much how i remember Ubuntu being like all those years ago.



Bones said:


> Running Mint 18 Cinnamon 64 bit (Sarah) here and install is easier than Winblows.
> Grab a copy of the .iso image, burn it or mount it onto a USB drive (I burned it) and do the deed. As long as you have the machine connected ot the web it will install all needed updates while it installs. Once done and you reboot, that's it.
> No drivers to load or anything - It just works.
> 
> BTW although it is different than Windows it's similar enough that you will figure it out very quickly. Other distros can be as "Friendly" or not, the version I have is about a good as it gets for moving from Windows. Been using it since I said "No" to Winspy 10 and went with this instead, no regrets doing it at all.



Think thats the best option, will have to see how it goes.

Thanks.


To many to quote so , Thank You All.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 12, 2018)

https://zorinos.com/

I played with this the other day its impressive.

Comes in a light version as well.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2018)

I've been using Ubuntu on my tower for the last couple years. It works for me and has lasted far longer than my previous Windows 10 installations.


----------



## bug (Apr 12, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Is it like Foobar kind of deal ?, all i need it for is music.



https://openelec.tv/

I haven't used it myself, but I have heard positive things about it from my frieds that did.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 12, 2018)

Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is great. Been running Ubuntu for many years and have used many other distros...I really like Unity. Otherwise they are all kinda the same'ish.


----------



## bug (Apr 12, 2018)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is great. Been running Ubuntu for many years and have used many other distros...I really like Unity. Otherwise they are all kinda the same'ish.


Right, recommend Unity now that Canonical has dropped it. The OP obviously doesn't know a lot about Linux, so let's not confuse him further by opening devated like Unity vs Gnome vs KDE, X vs Wayland, systemd vs init V and whatnot, shall we?


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd recommend MINT Cinnamon rather then Ubuntu though MINT is based off Ubuntu. Just MINT looks like a Windows 7 and is still one of my favorite Windows OS's


----------



## bug (Apr 12, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> I'd recommend MINT Cinnamon rather then Ubuntu though MINT is based off Ubuntu. Just MINT looks like a Windows 7 and is still one of my favorite Windows OS's
> 
> View attachment 99681


Eh, modern DEs can be made to look like anything really. The guy just wants to play some music. In that regard, both Ubuntu and Mint make it dead simple to install the needed proprietary codecs.
Which isn't true of other distros, like Fedora, that actively try to stay away from anything proprietary.


----------



## BadFrog (Apr 12, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> I'd recommend MINT Cinnamon rather then Ubuntu though MINT is based off Ubuntu. Just MINT looks like a Windows 7 and is still one of my favorite Windows OS's
> 
> View attachment 99681



I’m about to tear down my rig this weekend to install a vertical gpu and I think I’m gonna give mint a try. I like windows feel and seeing your ss makes me wanna try this


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 13, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> I’m about to tear down my rig this weekend to install a vertical gpu and I think I’m gonna give mint a try. I like windows feel and seeing your ss makes me wanna try this


For sure man. I don't have it installed on my main rig but I'll install it on my 775 Build along side Windows 10. The 775 Build is my 720P Gaming system


----------



## RadFX (Apr 13, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Linux is hard to install, after I mount with RUFUS it always tells me "this hard drive has no root file, bla bla" I assumed it was like windows you just boot from USB and click install and next next next, boom OS.  i gave up about 2 months ago



Use http://www.linuxliveusb.com


----------



## Bones (Apr 13, 2018)

Just saying if for some reason problems with the USB based setup continues you can burn the image to a disk provided the machine has a DVD/BD drive to use, doesn't matter how it interfaces with the machine so much - As long as the machine can see the drive and read the disk it should go. 

If one has access to an external DVD/BD drive with a USB interface that would work too just to get it on the machine and working. This is actually a cheap drive as shown here: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7254TZ1396 and probrably would come in handy.... In fact I really need to grab one for myself at some point. 

However it should work with a USB thumb drive if the drive itself is setup correctly.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2018)

Well all went good, downloaded in no time,  be checking it out more tomorrow but all seems good so far. funny i can find what i am much faster in it then i can in windows 10 lmfao.



bug said:


> Right, recommend Unity now that Canonical has dropped it. The OP obviously doesn't know a lot about Linux, so let's not confuse him further by opening devated like Unity vs Gnome vs KDE, X vs Wayland, systemd vs init V and whatnot, shall we?



Nope, not used it years. not really bothered as i gave up a long time in hoping that gaming on linux would fully  bloom in to some thing that would worry MS, but now MS got their nose in to that now. but thats ananother story.

Anyways, not confusing at all. i learned the hard way how to fix computers and NOTHING makes you more motivated then your dad who is going kick your ass to the moon for wrecking the OS on your brother 486.  3 days i had the OS and system working like new,  that's including finding the OS as they got the system second hand.

Options Options, well they are always good, i just want to see what will run on this laptop, although easier to use the better but nothing gets done without some leg work.

Really i need to find them all and put them on CD\DVD's really. Although depending on how it goes with Mint i may not try others, in the end to me it's F U MS, some one steals your key and they will not help so, just happy there is a solution this time as thats why i was after a cheap win10 key thread which i believe got deleted, then i got starting thinking i been wanting to use Linux as i cannot use it for my gaming but surly looks like i can use it for this.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 13, 2018)

With 2 Gigs, i would go for any mainstream distro (makes using for example Steam easier), 64 bits (no need to use 32 bits with 2GB on Linux, this is not Winbloat), but, with a lighter desktop than Gnome or Cinnamon (they use a full gigabyte usually). Mate, XFCE and even Plasma 5 (KDE) are great options.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 13, 2018)

I'd recommend Kubuntu.  Did Mint,  all the other Ubuntus,  Debians, on and on.  Kubuntu.  Add winehq devel,  and you have a gaming/multimedia box.  Don't forget to sudo apt install smplayer!


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 13, 2018)

smplayer is old, mpv is the new cool kid.


----------



## yesyesloud (Apr 13, 2018)

Xubuntu is lightweight and Lubuntu is even lighter - they will be less taxing than the main mint release or vanilla ubuntu, especially considering your RAM amount.

Give one of them a go and be happy, they're ubuntu variants so there's full compatibility.


----------



## bug (Apr 13, 2018)

yesyesloud said:


> Xubuntu is lightweight and Lubuntu is even lighter - they will be less taxing than the main mint release or vanilla ubuntu, especially considering your RAM amount.
> 
> Give one of them a go and be happy, they're ubuntu variants so there's full compatibility.


You'd be surprised to find out how well the "heavy" DEs work with limited resources.


----------



## Readlight (Apr 13, 2018)

Universal usb Insaller there are many Linux os and stay away from Windosws 10 its slow on single core, hardrive laptops, and on limited internet settings its downloads loots off unecesary data...


----------



## bug (Apr 13, 2018)

Readlight said:


> Universal usb Insaller there are many Linux os and *stay away from Windosws 10* its slow on single core, hardrive laptops, and on limited internet settings its downloads loots off unecesary data...


Priceless advice for someone looking to migrate from Vista to Linux


----------



## Readlight (Apr 13, 2018)

bug said:


> Priceless advice for someone looking to migrate from Vista to Linux


Worst thing in Vista (chicken) it always used to much RAM on 2GB (Mint for new laptops, Xubuntu for old).


----------



## yesyesloud (Apr 13, 2018)

Readlight said:


> Universal usb Insaller there are many Linux os and stay away from Windosws 10 its slow on single core, hardrive laptops, and on limited internet settings its downloads loots off unecesary data...


There's also UNetbootin for downloading and writing linux images to bootable media


----------



## Arjai (Apr 13, 2018)

I also use ImgBurn. Works fast and easy.

http://imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 13, 2018)

Really? OMG   IMGBurn is for CD/DVDs just sayin


----------



## Bones (Apr 13, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Really? OMG   IMGBurn is for CD/DVDs just sayin



Nothing wrong with the suggestion if it would work plus for some at least, burning a disk is less of a headache than doing a thumbdrive depending on the system they want to install it to. Some systems that it could be installed to don't play nice with thumbdrives overall, I've ran into that before and I have mine on a disk - No worries or headaches over it, just install and that's all.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 13, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Really? OMG   IMGBurn is for CD/DVDs just sayin



Seems you may be surprised how useful a piece of software like IMGBurn actually is still, even in 2018. Especially in the professional IT industry let alone for home users. 

Also before Rufus was good at creating UEFI bootable USB's, IMGBurn DVD's were still the way to go. Thought admittedly I primarily use bootable USB's where possible, but I have a USB DVD drive and a few of what I would consider field-necessary DVD's full of goodies and OSes to deploy in the field. Saves time, gets the job done. That's what matters.

I prefer Rufus for USB, IMGBurn for CD/DVD. As-far-as Linux based distros, I usually just default to Ubuntu anymore, even for older systems. I play around with other distros for server environments, but for end-user system situations, Ubuntu (w/Gnome) gets the job done quite nicely when you want to step away from a Windows environment. Mint is a solid option as well.


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Apr 13, 2018)

I would recommend Mint as well. Although I did try elementary a few months ago and liked the macOS feel. It hasn't been around very long, so for a new user cant recommend. Also, I would like to point out distrowatch.com is a great resource to look around.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 13, 2018)

RadFX said:


> Use http://www.linuxliveusb.com



I ended up using this and I finally was able to install Ubuntu without issue or any "creating root file error". Thanks mate.Hopefully its legit, and didn't include any malware with my install, lol. Never heard of it before.


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Apr 13, 2018)

I use linuxliveusb as well. It does look sketch but I have never had any issues yet.


----------



## The_DriverX (Apr 13, 2018)

Just for the record, another option is Etcher. https://etcher.io/


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2018)

The_DriverX said:


> Just for the record, another option is Etcher. https://etcher.io/


pendrivelinux also works very well, that's what I use for setting up a flash drive for a Linux install


----------



## yesyesloud (Apr 14, 2018)

bug said:


> You'd be surprised to find out how well the "heavy" DEs work with limited resources.


I get what you mean. Distributions featuring heavier Desktop Environments will run just fine on the OP's hardware.

Regardless, Lubuntu/Xubuntu (any XFCE/LXDE distro for that matter) would have an edge in the RAM department, which's kind of key in this case.

I've tried out several GNU/Linux distributions on a couple of core 2 duo laptops I own but no "mainstream" one felt/was actually snappier. I settled for Lubuntu - actually Ubuntu Minimal + LXDE (the install is pretty anal as you can pick a DE among other sets of packages).

Unity (discontinued as ubuntu's main desktop environment), Gnome 3+, KDE, Cinnamon and Mate are considerably more bloated than LXDE and XFCE on boot.





(source)


As for setup media writing, my favs:
Unetbootin
LiLi
Rufus

Edit: LXDE and XFCE are more "Windows-like" than Ubuntu's default DEs.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2018)

Readlight said:


> Worst thing in Vista (chicken) it always used to much RAM on 2GB (Mint for new laptops, Xubuntu for old).



Runnijng Vista is not a issue for the laptop even with all the crap Lenevo had on it, problem here was MS and well i guess who is using the key when they should not be.  But apparently you can steal keys once MS stops supporting said OS.



Kursah said:


> Seems you may be surprised how useful a piece of software like IMGBurn actually is still, even in 2018. Especially in the professional IT industry let alone for home users.
> 
> Also before Rufus was good at creating UEFI bootable USB's, IMGBurn DVD's were still the way to go. Thought admittedly I primarily use bootable USB's where possible, but I have a USB DVD drive and a few of what I would consider field-necessary DVD's full of goodies and OSes to deploy in the field. Saves time, gets the job done. That's what matters.
> 
> I prefer Rufus for USB, IMGBurn for CD/DVD. As-far-as Linux based distros, I usually just default to Ubuntu anymore, even for older systems. I play around with other distros for server environments, but for end-user system situations, Ubuntu (w/Gnome) gets the job done quite nicely when you want to step away from a Windows environment. Mint is a solid option as well.



Yes it's been around a hell long time and would of been my goto if i did not have a USB stick available at the time.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2018)

so..  mpv player really?  a drag and drop minimalist video box,  vs smplayer,  a full entertainment center,  with youtube ripping et al...  sheesh,  linux kiddies...


GoldenX said:


> smplayer is old, mpv is the new cool kid.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2018)

Same engine and functionality, better on resources, and the interface can be customized.
The future is now, old man.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2018)

Yeah,  I am an oldster,  and I like the way smplayer looks,  and how the functions are readily available.  Remember,  8 months ago,  I was windows only....


----------



## Readlight (Apr 19, 2018)

Downloaded Mint and budgie work well on flash drive. better than windows 10. only had some visual glitches on an old laptop.
its like portable operating system.


----------



## theFOoL (May 1, 2018)

What happen to Linux Lite not on the list. It's based on Ubuntu and uses less memory then all the others

*LINK *


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2018)

Ubuntu 18.04 comes with an installer that allows both full and minimal installs.  You might want to check that out.


----------



## theFOoL (May 1, 2018)

Guys try Linux Lite 4.0 Beta *LINK **Forum Release*

I like how they changed the Colors and boot-logo but no more 32-bit support though you'll have to use 3.8 which is supported till 2033 I think


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Linux is hard to install, after I mount with RUFUS it always tells me "this hard drive has no root file, bla bla" I assumed it was like windows you just boot from USB and click install and next next next, boom OS.  i gave up about 2 months ago



When setting up a USB boot stick, I always use YUMI from PenDriveLinux. I have had too many failures with rufus. When in doubt, YUMI or just burn a disc. You can always use a DVDRW disc so you can reuse it.

Also, in terms of Steam games, ANY linux distro will play Steam Games that support Linux. Ubuntu is not required to play Linux steam games.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 28, 2018)

I tried Rosalinux and Mint.  Rosa has good support and is being updated regularly with their own proprietary stuff too.  But of course it isn't for everyone.  But Mint is....Mint.  Another vote of mine for Mint.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 28, 2018)

I would put CLOUDREADY out there but unless you just browse the web and use Google Docs for your work then I'd try that. It's based off Chrome OS but just note it'll erase everything from your HDD/SSD. You can create a USB of it with the Chrome Browser recovery tool. It's fast and works for pretty much every laptop (2008+) and desktops

*LINK*


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 28, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> When setting up a USB boot stick, I always use YUMI from PenDriveLinux. I have had too many failures with rufus. When in doubt, YUMI or just burn a disc. You can always use a DVDRW disc so you can reuse it.
> 
> Also, in terms of Steam games, ANY linux distro will play Steam Games that support Linux. Ubuntu is not required to play Linux steam games.



Ah, well with Ubuntu 18.04, there is no longer any issue with installing it straight from a rufus mount, so no worries. They really optimized the install process for newbies with the altest Ubuntu release.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 28, 2018)

Well from two computers I tried ubuntu before but yeah this was last build they had. Mean the install was easy but just had some graphical issues while installing so I switched to MINT and no issues since


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 29, 2018)

Gnome is bipolar, it either works like a charm, or is a bugfest, there is no middle ground.
Unity was nice, but to me it always had some problem with video drivers.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm still a Windows guy, but *nix wise, I prefer KDE... and this distro's desktop is tempting me in it's simple, but attractive design (looks like they have a lot else planned too).


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'm still a Windows guy, but *nix wise, I prefer KDE... and this distro's desktop is tempting me in it's simple, but attractive design (looks like they have a lot else planned too).


I've gotten lazy and have just accepted Gnome. I used to use i3 and I have a coworker occasionally encouraging me to use it again. It's great for writing software and productivity but, it's a little weird with games. Honestly, there really isn't a whole lot to Gnome. I'm not really picky when it comes to window managers these days. So long as I have a quick keystroke I can press where I can start typing the name of an application and be able to let it autocomplete, I don't really have a preference. The reality is that as "bulky" as Gnome might be, using it is less bulky than OS X and Windows when it comes to storage and memory footprint.

I use Ubuntu and Gnome because that's what ships with the distro and applications targeting Ubuntu are built, this is literally the baseline that's expected to work and it usually works out pretty well. I've been pretty happy with Steam and Proton lately and on that front, Gnome definitely isn't a burden. My only complain with Gnome is desktop icons going outside of the visible desktop because I have two 1080p displays to either side of my 4k. A problem I could rectify by getting a second 4k display and ditching the 1080ps but, I would need a new GPU for that.

Edit: You also necro'ed a thread without a new post for several months.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 6, 2018)

You can try https://extensions.gnome.org/ to maybe add something missing.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> I've gotten lazy and have just accepted Gnome. I used to use i3 and I have a coworker occasionally encouraging me to use it again. It's great for writing software and productivity but, it's a little weird with games. Honestly, there really isn't a whole lot to Gnome. I'm not really picky when it comes to window managers these days. So long as I have a quick keystroke I can press where I can start typing the name of an application and be able to let it autocomplete, I don't really have a preference. The reality is that as "bulky" as Gnome might be, using it is less bulky than OS X and Windows when it comes to storage and memory footprint.
> 
> I use Ubuntu and Gnome because that's what ships with the distro and applications targeting Ubuntu are built, this is literally the baseline that's expected to work and it usually works out pretty well. I've been pretty happy with Steam and Proton lately and on that front, Gnome definitely isn't a burden. My only complain with Gnome is desktop icons going outside of the visible desktop because I have two 1080p displays to either side of my 4k. A problem I could rectify by getting a second 4k display and ditching the 1080ps but, I would need a new GPU for that.
> 
> Edit: You also necro'ed a thread without a new post for several months.


 
My bad. I thought it'd be goofier if I made a new thread.


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Nov 6, 2018)

I recommend Ubuntu. It sped up my Dell Latitude D630 with very similar specs up a TON. One word of advise: Give your boot partition at LEAST 1GB, also get 64bit for better app support


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 6, 2018)

Depending on what IBM does with redhat, I beleive the future is either them or CentOS, For a windows user, non acustomed to linux, I'd say Mint is the way to go. If you're a developer, I'd say go Debian, if you're paranoid go OpenBSD, and for educational purposes go Zorin OS.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Depending on what IBM does with redhat, I beleive the future is either them or CentOS



I could see that happening too. Depending on if they "Blue-ify" it or keep it Red. The Linux world actually kind of needs something like that. There's a gazillion distros out there, and funnily, all of them are consumer and hobbyist oriented in their branding approach. They still ARE very serious operating systems, but branding is everything. None of them really scream "this is serious shit" like UNIX does.


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Depending on what IBM does with redhat, I beleive the future is either them or CentOS, For a windows user, non acustomed to linux, I'd say Mint is the way to go. If you're a developer, I'd say go Debian, if you're paranoid go freeBSD, and for educational purposes go Zorin OS.


There's really no right choice in the Linux world, only exploration. I.e. you say developers are best served by Debian. I'm a developer and what I hate most is stale packages - so I went Arch.
But Mint is indeed a good choice if you're only familiar with Windows. KDE Neon is also a fine choice.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 6, 2018)

well, even during windows 7, the most pirated copy was ultimate version. Home is good, pro is an upgrade, then another upgrade, then another until you reach entreprise level. I beleive both CentOS and IBM will go enterprise route, so might aswell get aquinted with thos OS'es..

@bug  I find Debian good for filtering out bad packages and only the proper stuff coming out on top.


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> well, even during windows 7, the most pirated copy was ultimate version. Home is good, pro is an upgrade, then another upgrade, then another until you reach entreprise level. I beleive both CentOS and IBM will go enterprise route, so might aswell get aquinted with thos OS'es..
> 
> @bug  I find Debian good foor filtering out bad packages and only the proper stuff coming out on top.


That's... just wrong.
The version of Windows being pirated has nothing to do with how RedHat uses Fedora as a testbed for RHEL or why CentOS is with us.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 6, 2018)

What I wanted to say, is that users want the biggest upgrade possible, and enterprise level is it. A home user doesn't want home edition, he wants ultimate.

I wonder what will Oracle acquire.


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> What I wanted to say, is that users want the biggest upgrade possible, and enterprise level is it. A home user doesn't want home edition, he wants ultimate.



Sure, when they can get those for free. When they have to pay and they actually start paying attention to the features they don't use, that quickly changes.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 6, 2018)

I still don't know anyone who transfered from ultimate to home edition, either they get it cuz they need it, or because "it's the best phone"...


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> What I wanted to say, is that users want the biggest upgrade possible, and enterprise level is it. A home user doesn't want home edition, he wants ultimate.
> 
> I wonder what will Oracle acquire.



They've already got Sun/Solaris, as well as their own Linux. Doesn't look like they put much thought into their distro though 
(or Solaris anymore, for that matter).


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> They've already got Sun/Solaris, as well as their own Linux. Doesn't look like they put much thought into their distro though
> (or Solaris anymore, for that matter).



God works in misterious ways


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> They've already got Sun/Solaris, as well as their own Linux. Doesn't look like they put much thought into their distro though
> (or Solaris anymore, for that matter).


Now that you've mentioned it, Oracle Linux is largely RHEL. I wonder how that will fare.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> What I wanted to say, is that users want the biggest upgrade possible, and enterprise level is it. A home user doesn't want home edition, he wants ultimate


That's an assumption on two levels. First, Windows Enterprise editions are not focused on what the average user needs and with Windows 10, Home is a perfectly useful version. Second, Only elitists wanted Ultimate when it was availible, the general users were happy with Home as it had everything most end users needed.



bug said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, Oracle Linux is largely RHEL. I wonder how that will fare.


Actually, IIRC Oracle Linux is based on Fedora, which will not be changing much if at all.


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, IIRC Oracle Linux is based on Fedora, which will not be changing much if at all.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_Linux


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2018)

bug said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_Linux


My bad. Although funny enough, it is still based on Fedora as RHEL is based on it.


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> My bad. Although funny enough, it is still based on Fedora as RHEL is based on it.


Yes, but since they seem to be relying on proprietary stuff as well, I'm (mildly) curious how IBM will feel about it.
And no worries, the Linux world is such a jungle, nobody can tell what's based on what off the top of their heads. I mean, who can remember this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...s#/media/File:Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2018)

bug said:


> I'm a developer and what I hate most is stale packages





StrayKAT said:


> None of them really scream "this is serious shit" like UNIX does.


Have you tried Tumbleweed?


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you tried Tumbleweed?



I had to Google it. Is that just a current build of Suse or a new project? I have used Suse off and on over the years though. edit: Oh, rolling releases..


----------



## bug (Nov 6, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you tried Tumbleweed?


Nope, Arch is good enough for the time being. Though in hindsight I should have went with a derivative like Manjaro or something.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2018)

Mint installs in a few minutes.  IIRC, Tumbleweed took around an hour. (I was in a hurry for the last WCG challenge, realized that I was in over my head (could not find BOINC in the software manager) and ended up installing Mint Xfce faster than it would have taken me to figure out the terminal commands needed)  Still a noob.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Mint Xfce


That's a good, solid version of the distro. I still have it installed on an old Atom based Netbook dual booting with AndroidX86.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2018)

CLOUDREADY Dev: 71:1 *LINK* Blog








​


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd use rainbow colors on that chute...


----------



## craigo (Dec 29, 2018)

OMG, You mean I can make the lights on this motherboard ANY COLOUR I WANT.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2018)

I would really put CR as just a Cloud-Based System rather than a Full Operating System. Just Saying...


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 29, 2018)

craigo said:


> I’d just like to interject for a moment. What you’re refering to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/LInux, or as I’ve recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux. Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.
> 
> Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is often called “Linux”, and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project.
> 
> There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is just a part of the system they use. Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine’s resources to the other programs that you run. The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system. Linux is normally used in combination with the GNU operating system: the whole system is basically GNU with Linux added, or GNU/Linux. All the so-called “Linux” distributions are really distributions of GNU/Linux.


Took you long enough to interject.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Took you long enough to interject.



I do the same thing when I pass by someone with my car...always explain the horsepower transfer to ground ratio to the other driver by yelling through the window.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 29, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I do the same thing when I pass by someone with my car...always explain the horsepower transfer to ground ratio to the other driver by yelling through the window.


While also complaining about not having a Seven Kingdoms army?

OpenMandrive has a dedicated Zen optimized build now, if anyone wants that extra bit of performance.


----------



## craigo (Dec 29, 2018)

+1 to foregoing a full OS.. why not use pfsense and give the machine a new purpose..

https://www.pfsense.org/


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2018)

craigo said:


> I’d just like to interject for a moment. What you’re refering to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/LInux, or as I’ve recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux. Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.
> 
> Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is often called “Linux”, and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project.
> 
> There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is just a part of the system they use. Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine’s resources to the other programs that you run. The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system. Linux is normally used in combination with the GNU operating system: the whole system is basically GNU with Linux added, or GNU/Linux. All the so-called “Linux” distributions are really distributions of GNU/Linux.


I think nobody outside the FSF would agree with that.
Linux is an OS kernel. Distributions bundle it with a lot of software from GNU, but that's about all GNU and Linux have in common.
Also, there is no such thing as "GNU system". There's an OS made by GNU, but not even that is GNU/Linux, because it runs either on the Linux kernel (a fork actually, because Linux is not good enough for FSF zealots) or Hurd.


----------



## craigo (Dec 29, 2018)

bug said:


> I think nobody outside the FSF would agree with that.
> Linux is an OS kernel. Distributions bundle it with a lot of software from GNU, but that's about all GNU and Linux have in common.
> Also, there is no such thing as "GNU system". There's an OS made by GNU, but not even that is GNU/Linux, because it runs either on the Linux kernel (a fork actually, because Linux is not good enough for FSF zealots) or Hurd.


 I was being fascetious...


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2018)

craigo said:


> I was being fascetious...


Yeah, well, Internet forums don't convey that very well. Especially when you do it in so many words


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 29, 2018)

It's a meme.
https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Talk:Richard_Stallman#Unreliable_Source


----------



## craigo (Dec 29, 2018)

I feel mean.
@AsRock, May I suggest elementry OS for a very polished out of box experience.
It is Based on Ububtu (debian) and has most of the stuff you would want to install on a laptop pre-installed.
Being Ubunbtu based It has apt package manager and any documentation/guides you find concerning Ubuntu distro`s will likely work.

https://elementary.io/

It is free, Just hit buy it and opt to pay whatever, If that is nothing so be it


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

I think we need home alone...either a movie rerun or a linux distro...


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> It's a meme.
> https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Talk:Richard_Stallman#Unreliable_Source


You learn something new every day


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

bug said:


> You learn something new every day



especially if you don't have alzeheimechers


----------



## craigo (Dec 29, 2018)

In my defence, It is a rather obscure meme one would not have encountered if they had no knowledge of FOSS.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

craigo said:


> In my defence, It is a rather obscure meme one would not have encountered if they had no knowledge of FOSS.



that's a new one


----------



## bug (Dec 29, 2018)

craigo said:


> In my defence, It is a rather obscure meme one would not have encountered if they had no knowledge of FOSS.


But I do have some knowledge of FOSS (see how quickly I set things straight about GNU and Linux?) and I still didn't know about this


----------



## vectoravtech (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm using Sparky Linux stable which is based on debian and has a ton of speed tweaks. I use it on my Lenovo G780 that has a new mobo that cant be updated to improve the video. I can recommend it for the speed as I need it to even be able to use the pc.


----------



## vectoravtech (Apr 24, 2019)

Now im using Netrunner Blackbird which is Debian KDE and wow, its nice the sound is stable. I enabled the other repositories to get updates.


----------

